# How long is canned food good for once you open it?



## phunkyphat (Nov 4, 2008)

I mix in Merrick canned food with Orijen dry kibble and I was wondering how long is canned food good for once you open it? I use it once every other day as a topper so it usually takes my dog about 2 weeks to finish a can of Merrick canned food. I cover the unused portion with a lid and keep it in the refrigerator. Just need your opinion everyone :smile: Thanks


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

I've heard anywhere between 3 days to a week. I think 2 weeks might be stretching it a little. But then again, dogs have tough stomachs so it might not really matter that much.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

no more then 3 days here, but I dont use one of those plastic lids, so it may last 4-6 days with a lid.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Most state on the label to cover and refrigerate for only two or three days. I've gone a few days past that but not by much. If your dog tolerates it fine I wouldn't worry. My cans just don't last that long in my house between the three boys!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

phunkyphat said:


> I mix in Merrick canned food with Orijen dry kibble and I was wondering how long is canned food good for once you open it? I use it once every other day as a topper so it usually takes my dog about 2 weeks to finish a can of Merrick canned food. I cover the unused portion with a lid and keep it in the refrigerator. Just need your opinion everyone :smile: Thanks


If I was going to make it last that long, I would probably freeze the whole can into little separate baggies or ice cube trays or something like that and then take one out each night before I would use it the next morning to defrost. Then the rest of it would be sure to stay fresh until I needed it. The stuff costs too much to risk it going bad. 
My little dog's can will last her for about 4 days with the plastic lid on but that is as long as I usually push it and then I give the last of her can to Rocky.


----------

